# enjoy your new forum



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Years ago, I had the time to reload and completely enjoyed it. I wish you guys and gals well with this new forum. As always, use caution.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mont


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Yea, a new forum


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Way too Cool!!!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Thanks I look forward to some good information.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Mont


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the new forum Mont. I think it will be a big hit.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks again Mont. I think this is going to be a good source of info for me a Newbee to reloading.

TC


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, used to reload a ton. Maybe I will get back into it. But that would take away from my 2cool time!!!!!!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Thanks, used to reload a ton. Maybe I will get back into it. But that would take away from my 2cool time!!!!!!


X2


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Mont!


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Mont, this will be a good addition.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice! Thanks Mont!


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks mont,just 1 more thing that makes this an awesome site,w/alot of"2cool" folks


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Good on 'Ya, Big'un!












(I so desperatly need another forum to keep up with.........:tongue: )


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Mont!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Thanks again , Mont


----------

